# Ideas please for wheels for 12 year old Tecnos



## psyklist (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi I'm relatively new around here.

I've just had a Tecnos built up with contemporary components from the late nineties (ITM MIllennium, 9 speed Chorus etc) and am wanting to buy or have built some suitable lightweight clincher wheels of the sort that might have been used at that time. For now I'm using some nice old Shamals but they run on tubs and I'd prefer to use clinchers.

Any ideas and suggestions would be gratefully received!


----------



## campyguru (Aug 20, 2011)

psyklist said:


> Hi I'm relatively new around here.
> 
> I've just had a Tecnos built up with contemporary components from the late nineties (ITM MIllennium, 9 speed Chorus etc) and am wanting to buy or have built some suitable lightweight clincher wheels of the sort that might have been used at that time. For now I'm using some nice old Shamals but they run on tubs and I'd prefer to use clinchers.
> 
> Any ideas and suggestions would be gratefully received!



You can use Campagnolo's Electron or Neutrons. Very light and straight pull hubs.


----------



## fick (Jul 30, 2007)

+1 on the Neutrons! Great wheels


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

The Neutron's classics rim dimensions should look nicely in place with your frame as well.


----------



## colnago1975 (Aug 12, 2011)

You might want to look at Mavic and Ambrosio. I have Ambrosio Nemesis wheels which are still in production and look nice on my Colnago Master Olympic. The Mavics and Ambrosios have not changed that much over the years so are a good option if you want to buy over the counter. If you would rather have a wheel from the time the frame was made then obviously it's a search on ebay.

The Ambrosios that i have are 36 holed which is a tradional set up. Some might argue the weight with the 36 hole rim option but they are a solid ride and the Technos like the Clonago Master is never going to be a super light bike.

The Ambrosio Nemises is a rim designed for Tubs but they do have options for clincher.

Hope that helps.


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

Depends on your budjet and what you want from the wheels.

I just built up a 80's Bianchi Specialissima with Campy 11, I opted for a Custom Built set - Kinlin XR270 rims, White industries Hubs, and Sapim CX ray spokes - $700. 1450 grams/clinchers. I will be posting a thread on this bike shortly...

I am very very happy with the bike and especially the wheels, honestly i find it almost just as fast as my carbon bike with deeper rims and its way way more comfortable and it comes in at nearly 3.5 lbs heavier! Those White Industies hubs are superior to any factory built wheels/hubs. And the Sapim spokes are a must have in my opinion. 

Also with custom wheels you can get the color and look you want you dont have to settle for standard choices. I wanted a silver hub and rim, there are maybe two factory builders that do silver hubs now, Shimano, Zipp and there is Nuevation as well. Record hubs are good but only come on black.

I imagine most of your components are silver, so a silver hub would look awesome, post some pics if you got em..


----------



## campyguru (Aug 20, 2011)

psyklist said:


> Hi I'm relatively new around here.
> 
> I've just had a Tecnos built up with contemporary components from the late nineties (ITM MIllennium, 9 speed Chorus etc) and am wanting to buy or have built some suitable lightweight clincher wheels of the sort that might have been used at that time. For now I'm using some nice old Shamals but they run on tubs and I'd prefer to use clinchers.
> 
> Any ideas and suggestions would be gratefully received!


After having glibly suggested what wheels to use in your build-up, I bought a Record groupset to upgrade my 1997 Chorus groupset. Great was my disappointment when the bikeshop couldn't remove my bottom bracket! The same bikebuilder that assembled my Tecnos in 1997 is now struggling to remove the bb that he himself installed, fixing the Italian threaded cups with Mr-no-let-go-thread-gunge to stop it unscrewing itself. Any new ideas outside of special tools, tools in the vice and turning the frame to unscrew, heating, cooling, cutting, soaking....


----------



## psyklist (Jun 2, 2010)

Great suggestions, many thanks everyone. I'm temporarily using recent Campagnolo Scirrocos but am looking out for some of the wheels suggested.

Sorry to hear about the BB campyguru, I hope it gets sorted out.


----------



## Evil Laugh (Oct 9, 2009)

Planet x model b, high polish, look a bit like shamals, no logos, fairly light and v cheap. The missus has them on an old steel/chrome bianchi. They have been dependable and look the part.


----------



## jackblack (Feb 1, 2007)

Record hubs on whatevere rim you prefer. If you want a hub with more drilling options i would go White Industries. I have DT Swiss RR 465 rims on my record hubs and love them. I am running them on a Tecnos as well. Neutrons if you want pre-built.


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

record hubs '99 or above (the black ones look cheap imho) laced with mavic OP or DT RR 1.1 and dt aero silver spokes or sapim CX silver......a true classic, light enough, stiff enough if well built.......


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I'd second that, only problem is those silver record hubs are extremely difficult to get, the only pairs I am seeing in the Market are priced at some $500

There are some silver Ambrosio hubs that look good and cost little, they have sealed bearings, I built the wheelset for my commuter on then and they have been good so far.


----------



## campyguru (Aug 20, 2011)

My hero the bikebuilder finally got my bottombracket unscrewed. He obtained BBT5 from Parktool and unscrewed the BB. He himself used a special gunge 14 years ago to stop the BB with Italian thread being unscrewed. Now the fun with a Record BB cups. Needs massive amounts of torque to fasten, I don't wonder why Colnago went to English thread.


----------



## jet sanchEz (Nov 28, 2005)

Zondas are cheap and awesome and come in black or silver.


----------

